# OTA tuners to be enabled Nov 1st???



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl over at sat guys theres a post "BREAKING NEWS" ota tuners to be enabled Nov 1st. Do you have any insight on this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on the information I got earlier this week, that isn't the case.

OTA is most likely not going to be activated before the end of October.
Some of the recent critical issues took precedence over the OTA.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the information I got earlier this week, that isn't the case.
> 
> OTA is most likely not going to be activated before the end of October.
> Some of the recent critical issues took precedence over the OTA.


November 1 is after the end of October?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the information I got earlier this week, that isn't the case.
> 
> OTA is most likely not going to be activated before the end of October.
> Some of the recent critical issues took precedence over the OTA.


Now I'm really confused. Isn't Nov 1 after the end of October? Seems like there is a conjunction of the timeframe, not a contradiction?

Are we still on a "late October" time frame based on the information you got earlier this week?

Whatever you can say without compromising your connection, of course.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

hasan said:


> Now I'm really confused. Isn't Nov 1 after the end of October? Seems like there is a conjunction of the timeframe, not a contradiction?
> 
> Are we still on a "late October" time frame based on the information you got earlier this week?
> 
> Whatever you can say without compromising your connection, of course.


It is possible that even Earl makes a typo.... :lol:


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> It is possible that even Earl makes a typo.... :lol:


a giant, well-capitalized typo?


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

matto said:


> a giant, well-capitalized typo?


Hey, I barely know the day of the week some days so I can forgive just about any typo.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

matto said:


> a giant, well-capitalized typo?


If Earl stays silent on the issue I would say that it probably is November 1st and this is his subtle, or not so subtle, way of sharing the info without actually saying it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> If Earl stays silent on the issue I would say that it probably is November 1st and this is his subtle, or not so subtle, way of sharing the info without actually saying it.


I really HOPE I'm just that thick, and if so, my admiration for Sir Earl has gone up yet another notch!


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Have we been reduced to guessing at the meanings of a possible typo?

How in the world can this be considered apropriate customer relations?

The fact that we are expected to rely on info 'leaked' to a third party to know what is going on with our service is absurd to begin with, but this has just sank to new lows.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

matto said:


> Have we been reduced to guessing at the meanings of a possible typo?
> 
> How in the world can this be considered apropriate customer relations?
> 
> The fact that we are expected to rely on info 'leaked' to a third party to know what is going on with our service is absurd to begin with, but this has just sank to new lows.


I don't even have an OTA feed, I'm more curious about when D* is really going to start delivering all they've promised.....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

matto said:


> Have we been reduced to guessing at the meanings of a possible typo?
> 
> How in the world can this be considered apropriate customer relations?
> 
> The fact that we are expected to rely on info 'leaked' to a third party to know what is going on with our service is absurd to begin with, but this has just sank to new lows.


Mea Culpa

I'm so ready for OTA in the HR20 my teeth hurt!

Just the glimmer of a possibility is enough to start an adrenaline rush.

Then again, I've always been an RF kinda guy.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's the post over at satguys, http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=80428

Extremely light on the details. It'd be nice if it were true, but I doubt it holds any water.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the information I got earlier this week, that isn't the case.
> 
> OTA is most likely not going to be activated before the end of October.
> Some of the recent critical issues took precedence over the OTA.


Sorry for the confusion..
I was making two statements there.

1) Based on the information I got, OTA will not be turned on on November 1st
2) Based on the information I got, OTA will not be turned on in October either

The recent criticial issues took precedence over the OTA.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry for the confusion..
> I was making two statements there.
> 
> 1) Based on the information I got, OTA will not be turned on on November 1st
> ...


What are the critical issues that have taken precedence?


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

See guys, I knew this would happen. Everyone complaining. We should have just pretended the hr20 was perfect and we would have OTA by now.


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

Spongeweed said:


> See guys, I knew this would happen. Everyone complaining. We should have just pretended the hr20 was perfect and we would have OTA by now.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Spongeweed said:


> See guys, I knew this would happen. Everyone complaining. We should have just pretended the hr20 was perfect and we would have OTA by now.


Wait... you mean the Hr20 isn't perfect. I just got off the phone with D* and a CSR assured me that they knew of absolutely no ongoing issues with the HR20. And when I asked about the near weekly software updates, they said "what updates"....

(Actually, mine has been near perfect so far... Just one recording that it absolutely REFUSES to record, but it's just some stupid RC show that I thought looked interesting. I watched it once and it was lame, so not much lost there. WAIT. I guess my HR20 actually IS perfect. i just didn't realize it was smarter than me and THAT's the reason it cancels certain recordings!


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

Spongeweed said:


> See guys, I knew this would happen. Everyone complaining. We should have just pretended the hr20 was perfect and we would have OTA by now.


Now look at them yo-yo's, that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on that OTA
That ain't workin', that's the way you do it
Money for nothin' and your chicks for free
Now that ain't workin', that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya, them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

Money for nothin' and chicks for free
I want my, I want my, I want my OTA
 I want my, I want my, I want my OTA

Off to bed.....Maybe my lil locals will come before the OTA is enabled...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ITrot said:


> What are the critical issues that have taken precedence?


Oh, most likely the auto deletion of shows, particularly sports packages, when a signal is not there. OTA with all the crappy stations out there will only magnify this issue.

Personally I want to them work on 2-3 more releases to get through as many issues as they can and release OTA after Thanksgiving.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want OTA too but it might be good to wait. I use my HD Tivo for HD locals anyways. My HR20 has been near perfect and I would like it to stay that way. I may not convert my OTA stuff for a bit. I am curious to see the 5th generation tuner!


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

matto said:


> Have we been reduced to guessing at the meanings of a possible typo?
> 
> How in the world can this be considered apropriate customer relations?
> 
> The fact that we are expected to rely on info 'leaked' to a third party to know what is going on with our service is absurd to begin with, but this has just sank to new lows.


DirecTV customer relations has been consistently saying Dec 1 for some time now. Dont confuse the information Earl generously provides as "customer relations". That's not his job.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

matto said:


> Have we been reduced to guessing at the meanings of a possible typo?
> 
> How in the world can this be considered apropriate customer relations?
> 
> The fact that we are expected to rely on info 'leaked' to a third party to know what is going on with our service is absurd to begin with, but this has just sank to new lows.


Hey Mr. Negative, this isn't customer relations at all. DirecTv is not present here. You're here and you're getting "decent" information, but you have no entitlement. Get off it already. You haven't been promised anything and you bought the unit knowing OTA was not enabled.

You're simply amazing. :nono:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

rtphokie said:


> DirecTV customer relations has been consistently saying Dec 1 for some time now. Dont confuse the information Earl generously provides as "customer relations". That's not his job.


Yes. But don't forget that much of the information Earl generously provides us is given to him by people in the DirecTV foodchain who WANT that information to get out... all the while customer relations holding to the company line.

In other words, they wanted the information out, originally, that OTA should be online in October. In typical CYA fashion, though, the company line has always been Dec 1. If they miss their intended goal, October, as it appears they are going to, unless someone pulls a rabbit out of the hat, the company doesn't really lose face, because, after all, the October date was just "rumor and innuendo".

So, for anyone who's not reading between the lines, it appears as though D* is still on schedule for December 1st. Those who follow Earls posts closely know that they intended to get OTA enabled by October, and they have missed a deadline. Publicly though, everything is right on schedule.

Granted, probably not the best customer relations setup, but the information Earl is able to pass along is better than nothing. If not for him, we'd all be in the dark, as everyone knows that the CSRs are generally clueless.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> In other words, they wanted the information out, originally, that OTA should be online in October.


Actually, originally it was "a month" in Earl's review, which would have meant mid-September.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> I don't even have an OTA feed, I'm more curious about when D* is really going to start delivering all they've promised.....


Well, OTA reception on the HR20 _is_ one of the promises


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Actually, originally it was "a month" in Earl's review, which would have meant mid-September.


Here is the segment from the review



Earl Bonovich said:


> The network connection... is enabled, even though there is no real function for it yet.
> The unit does appear to be pulling an IP address via DHCP..
> The lights light up, and there is plenty of activity on it.
> 
> ...


I guess I could have worded it a bit cleaner.

I said: I was told a "month"
vs: I was told in a "month"

When I wrote it I was speaking in terms of the name of a month... not in a time frame. They did say October when I inquired while doing the review.

I apologize for trying to be too crypict there.

All I know is that OTA is functioning in development builds... but they are trying to iron out some minor issues with it before releasing it to consumers.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

rtphokie said:


> DirecTV customer relations has been consistently saying Dec 1 for some time now. Dont confuse the information Earl generously provides as "customer relations". That's not his job.


I _very_ much appreciate the info that Earl provides.

I do wish, however, that somebody from D* would participate directly in the forums (here and/or elsewhere). It's obviously not their style, and it would require a thick skin, but other companies do it and it would be a very good customer relations move IMHO.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> I _very_ much appreciate the info that Earl provides.
> 
> I do wish, however, that somebody from D* would participate directly in the forums (here and/or elsewhere). It's obviously not their style, and it would require a thick skin, but other companies do it and it would be a very good customer relations move IMHO.


Believe it or not...
They do.. they just don't openly admit they are part of DirecTV.

IIRC... there is nearly a dozen or so actuall DirecTV employees mingled amongst you all 

One of the problems... is that when ever someone does come out as a DirecTV employee... they usually get BOOMBARDED with questions, comments, attacks, all sorts of fun stuff....


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One of the problems... is that when ever someone does come out as a DirecTV employee... they usually get BOOMBARDED with questions, comments, attacks, all sorts of fun stuff....


Yep, that I understand...hence the "thick skin" comment.

Glad to know that there is direct monitoring going on, but still believe a direct information source would be useful. WOuld take the load off of you, for one thing...and save you from the occasional "shill" attacks 

Regardless, thanks for all you do here and elsewhere. And hi to all you undercover D* employees


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Believe it or not...
> They do.. they just don't openly admit they are part of DirecTV.
> 
> IIRC... there is nearly a dozen or so actuall DirecTV employees mingled amongst you all
> ...


You are right they would likely go thru the gauntlet at first, but after the rain of fire, it would calm down and I know I would appreciate seeing some direct participation by D*. I think they should look how TiVo put someone out in the public forum to work with consumers and how much it was appreciated. It does require a special person who can work with a variety of personalities but I think it would go a long way in developing some goodwill.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Please don't release something that still has "minor" bugs. There are still major ones as the product is today.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

IIRC... there is nearly a dozen or so actuall DirecTV employees mingled amongst you all 


wonder if they are the ones who claim they are going to switch to dish or comcast!:lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All I know is that OTA is functioning in development builds... but they are trying to iron out some minor issues with it before releasing it to consumers.


But the question should be does it work better/have less issues than some MPEG-4 recordings?

If so, it should be released so that people who want to can choose which set of bugs/issues they want to deal with.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> But the question should be does it work better/have less issues than some MPEG-4 recordings?
> 
> If so, it should be released so that people who want to can choose which set of bugs/issues they want to deal with.


I disagree. I think we enough bugs to deal with in the current released version. Let the engineers "get it right" with the OTA release.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I disagree. I think we enough bugs to deal with in the current released version. Let the engineers "get it right" with the OTA release.


2nd here!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been saying Nov 15th is the best estimate for some time....


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Apr 17, 2006)

tsbrady1 said:


> IIRC... there is nearly a dozen or so actuall DirecTV employees mingled amongst you all


There are Many copies.

And they have a Plan.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

JoeyJoJo said:


> There are Many copies.
> 
> And they have a Plan.


That cracked me up!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Let the engineers "get it right" with the OTA release.


Yes. I'm uninterested in the HR20 until OTA is working, but want it to be _working_


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've had HD OTA on my HR10-250 for a couple years and when it becomes available on the HR20 I'll be hooking it up too. Two nice things with OTA: (1) Better picture quality. (2) Not affected by bad weather like the satellite reception is. In fact, during several extreme tornado warning weather conditions, my OTA signal was the only way to get any TV at all.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Monty23 said:


> Not affected by bad weather like the satellite reception is. In fact, during several extreme tornado warning weather conditions, my OTA signal was the only way to get any TV at all.


Indeed. Rain fade is an issue down here in the summer, and setting season passes on OTA is more reliable. Also, when it is storming, it is nice to have the OTA news and weather subchannels available (yeah, I could split the antenna feed into the DVR and TV, but it's handier having everything via the DVR).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I've had HD OTA on my HR10-250 for a couple years and when it becomes available on the HR20 I'll be hooking it up too. Two nice things with OTA: (1) Better picture quality. (2) Not affected by bad weather like the satellite reception is. In fact, during several extreme tornado warning weather conditions, my OTA signal was the only way to get any TV at all.


And 3, you get the sub channels [-2, -3, -4, -5] whereas D* only has plans for the -1 channel.

And 4, some of us can get locals from the next area over via OTA whereas D* limits you to 1 set.


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

will OTA ever pick up non HD channels???


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jsherm007 said:


> will OTA ever pick up non HD channels???


No, ATSC tuners are not designed to do so. HD Only.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Hey Mr. Negative, this isn't customer relations at all. DirecTv is not present here. You're here and you're getting "decent" information, but you have no entitlement. Get off it already. You haven't been promised anything and you bought the unit knowing OTA was not enabled.
> 
> You're simply amazing. :nono:


My point is, this the the only venue of communication I've found from DirecTV to me, the customer. CSRs are ALWAYS incorrect. News releases never have details I am interested in. The situation where the only source of information is a third party on a web forum is ludicrous.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I disagree. I think we enough bugs to deal with in the current released version. Let the engineers "get it right" with the OTA release.


No one wants OTA more than I do. Given how things have gone so far, let's not push them into something that may end up confirming negative stereotypes that have already developed.

I'm willing to wait it, as long as it doesn't become silly or worse "vaporware", which Early has already assured us is not the case.


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

Just get me OTA HD's before the Ohio State v. Michigan game so I get ABC HD then we can all be friends.. November 18th, Go Bucks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jsherm007 said:


> will OTA ever pick up non HD channels???





RunnerFL said:


> No, ATSC tuners are not designed to do so. HD Only.


Two different things:

1) Is the transmission of the signal from the affiliate to you
2) Is what is transmitted

#1 is what OTA, and more specifically the ATSC Digital OTA transmission.. and that is what you get from the OTA

This new transmission method gives the affiliates ability to transmit the HD signal... but they also can (and do) broadcast an SD signal.

In fact in most cases, the sub-channels -2, -3 are SD only broadcasts

So, yes... OTA will give you access to more SD content as well.
Like here in Chicago our 9-2 (I believe that is it), is a completely different station.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I couldn't care less. While OTA could be convenient in some cases this is, after all, a SATELLITE receiver. But, each to his own....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dervari said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less. While OTA could be convenient in some cases this is, after all, a SATELLITE receiver. But, each to his own....


I have had the pleasure of having both for the last two years.
It is very convient.

In some cases... those secondary channels carry some good content.
And also OTA usually works in some of the worst weather conditions.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dervari said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less. While OTA could be convenient in some cases this is, after all, a SATELLITE receiver. But, each to his own....


The main benefits for OTA HDTV reception will include ....

* Receive local HDTV channels not beamed by DirecTV (e.g. CW, PBS, other independents)

* Receive sub-channels not beamed by DirecTV (e.g. The Tube, WeatherPlus, etc)

* Possibly better video quality


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Believe me, once OTA is active and I have MPEG4 locals up I'll do a comparison. But most likely I'll always record OTA because it will just be plain better hand down. Only exception will be my CBS which has problems do to distance and perhaps I'll get better reception via sat. 

Other then that I'll always choose OTA. Plus I get a couple local weather digital subchannels. Also both the CW and MyNetwork (or whatever they call it) are on subchannels only in my market. So if you want to record Veronica Mars, OTA is the only way to do it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> The main benefits for OTA HDTV reception will include ....
> 
> * Receive local HDTV channels not beamed by DirecTV (e.g. CW, PBS, other independents)
> 
> ...


and more than likely an improved CC transmission.

edit: I'll also add fewer lip synch issues (which may fall under video quality I guess)


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> The main benefits for OTA HDTV reception will include ....
> 
> * Receive local HDTV channels not beamed by DirecTV (e.g. CW, PBS, other independents)
> 
> ...


* There aren't any in Atlanta. Luckily, we get CW on DirecTV.  The local PBS station is 30 or so degrees off my antenna direction, so that's a no-go OTA. Plus, they had a budget cut and last I checked didn't broadcast much HD.

* Can't get WeatherPlus. Our local NBC broadcasts on a VHF and we're using a Silver Sensor.

* Possibly, but where I'm at it's a crapshoot. If someone on the hill next to us parks their car in the wrong spot the OTAs go bad. We live about 5 miles away from the broadcast farm in a "valley" with 60' trees and houses on the top of the valley towards the farm. 

Like I said, to each his own. It just ain't that important to me. :grin:


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

One of my main reason for getting the HR20 was local HD. I didn't want to continue using OTA with my HR10, I only have an internal antenna, reception is ok but only for 3 out of the 4 main networks, CBS is too far for me. Moving around in the house can cause reception issues sometimes. I do agree that during storms it's nice to have OTA if sat goes out. But enabling OTA on the HR20 has got to be the least important feature on my wish list! If that was important to me I wouldn't have gotten one in the first place and just kept using my HR10 which has been doing that reliably for 2 years now!

I sure hope D* allocates ALL their resources to fix the reliability and bug issues rather than enable something that's already available on older DVRs and most new HDTVs, but that's just me!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> One of my main reason for getting the HR20 was local HD. I didn't want to continue using OTA with my HR10, I only have an internal antenna, reception is ok but only for 3 out of the 4 main networks, CBS is too far for me. Moving around in the house can cause reception issues sometimes. I do agree that during storms it's nice to have OTA if sat goes out. But enabling OTA on the HR20 has got to be the least important feature on my wish list! If that was important to me I wouldn't have gotten one in the first place and just kept using my HR10 which has been doing that reliably for 2 years now!
> 
> I sure hope D* allocates ALL their resources to fix the reliability and bug issues rather than enable something that's already available on older DVRs and most new HDTVs, but that's just me!


As to your point about getting local HD for the HD: I agree but..

Like it's been said here, and it's not an insignificant point to many: Carriage of CBS, NBC, FOX and ABC does not constitute ALL of your local channels in HD. It's only 50% in some cases of your local of your local channels. For example I get an additional 4 more OTA, ONLY.

That being said, I would agree that stability should come first.

I just wonder if the stability issues still being worked out are related to the current stability issues or independent of those. If they're related.... bring it on. If they're independent, keep testing.


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys gotta remember there are lots of us NOT getting HD locals from DirecTV and with copious OTA HD available. My wife is really steamed since the HR10 gagged on the 6.3a upgrade -- she has lost all 3 networks in HD plus PBS, and PBS here has an HD feed plus 3 SD feeds, and only ONE of the latter is on DTV's SD locals. I will happily take OTA that is a flawed as the satellite reception -- if you don't want it until it's "perfect" -- just ignore it -- some of us want it NOW.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> As to your point about getting local HD for the HD: I agree but..
> 
> For example I get an additional 4 more OTA, ONLY.
> 
> That being said, I would agree that stability should come first.


Mike.....what other local HD stations do you receive; I'm still on the fence deciding whether its worth it to invest in OTA.


----------



## 325xia (Oct 28, 2006)

dervari said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less. While OTA could be convenient in some cases this is, after all, a SATELLITE receiver. But, each to his own....


If you could care less about OTA, then why are you reading/responding to this thread???


----------



## Jrogg69 (Oct 30, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Believe me, once OTA is active and I have MPEG4 locals up I'll do a comparison. But most likely I'll always record OTA because it will just be plain better hand down. Only exception will be my CBS which has problems do to distance and perhaps I'll get better reception via sat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

325xia said:


> If you could care less about OTA, then why are you reading/responding to this thread???


His opinion.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Mike.....what other local HD stations do you receive; I'm still on the fence deciding whether its worth it to invest in OTA.


My Nine: WWOR-DT Ch 9-1 [uhf 38], 
The CW: WPIX-DT Ch 11.1 (uhf 33], 
PBS Thirteen: WNET-DT Ch 13.1 [uhf 61], 
PBS: WNJN-DT Ch 50-5 [uhf 51] (part time HD schedule, prime time).

All are broadcast from the ESB except NJN which is from Montclair, NJ, I think. They've must have done something recently because their signal is coming in significantly stronger now.

Additionally, there are other digital upconverted subchannels, like NBC Weather Plus, ABC AccuWeather, The Tube Ch (11-2), and more than a dozen more including PBS-Kids


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> My Nine: WWOR-DT Ch 9-1 [uhf 38],
> The CW: WPIX-DT Ch 11.1 (uhf 33],
> PBS Thirteen: WNET-DT Ch 13.1 [uhf 61],
> PBS: WNJN-DT Ch 50-5 [uhf 51] (part time HD schedule, prime time).
> ...


Thanks, Mike!


----------

